# Nice Hapkido Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 28, 2007)

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVTAWLJCdOY&mode=related&search=


----------



## crushing (Feb 28, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVTAWLJCdOY&mode=related&search=


 
Nice indeed.  Watched it twice.  Once for the techniques of the defender, once to watch the breakfalls of the attacker.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 28, 2007)

OFF THE HOOK!!!! Brother that clip shows the good stuff.


----------



## DngrRuss (Feb 28, 2007)

That was a good clip.  I have "borrowed" from those guys before for demos.


----------



## Paul B (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks for that.


----------



## zDom (Mar 1, 2007)

Great stuff!

I enjoyed it very much; thankee.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 11, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVTAWLJCdOY&mode=related&search=


 
Nice Clip, thanks for sharing...
--josh


----------

